# Candles for CO2?



## Crazy Horse (Mar 17, 2007)

Does anyone use candles for co2? As long as a guy is careful, is it worth doing?


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2007)

I think that the number of candles required to produce any "beneficial" amount of co2, would produce a significant fire danger..AND excess heat. 
If you're providing sufficient veltilation, co2 is waste anyway. co2 is really only beneficial, in a totally controled environment.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 17, 2007)

O.K. And Hick, like the new avitar lol!


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

i agree, c02 is a waste of time unless you have an ozone generator or something, anyway dry ice is a very safe method, along with brewers yeast, highest tolerance you can get. remember to put a nipple on it to control the release, if you do not have a grow room that will hold an ample room charge, then do not do it, and if ur growing pot indoors, u had better have ventilation or ur wasting your time  preffered vent schematic: flow thru venting. or free cycle venting as you some call it.


----------



## Head_Down_Under (Jun 3, 2009)

I can buy big bags of Tealight candles quite cheaply (the little squat ones in tin cases. They supposedly burn for 5 hours. Reading through this great site I've found nothing to help so let me ask:

*1.* Would a burning candle make an effective CO2 booster?
The extra candle heat and humidity would be welcome at the moment; its winter now in southern hemisphere and I don't get much heat from lights as they are all cfl and LED will be arriving in time for Bud stage.

*2.* Is extra CO2 more useful during veg or bud, or is it good for both stages?
*
3.* Do candles give off other, noxious gases that could be a problem - like SO2 etc?
*
4.* Would a burning candle help control odours (like the trick of lighting a match in the dunny to kill the smell if you've dropped a bad dump)?
*
5.* If the demand is there and it all seems like a good idea then I can knockup and post a rough and ready formula for working out how much CO2 you'd get per candle - just let me know if you'd like one. But any other rough guides to getting CO2 levels right would be really welcome (changes in colour or shape of leaves etc might make useful indicators?)
*
6.* Has anyone actually got real experience using candles for boosting CO2 in a growcupboard? If so I'd love to hear how it all went, good and bad stuff, if you'd bother again, have you got a better method than candles etc.

I quite like the idea of having a little ritual where I light candle each morning in the cupboardyshrine as thanks to the cute little plants agrowing in there for my future pleasure. So thanks heaps for the wisdom thats gonna flow my way from all you bright cool folk. On top of that unless I get a resounding "no way just don't do it!!" from experienced growers then I shall include candles in my grow which is about to begin, and I'll report back how it goes..


----------



## Six (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like a dangerous way of supplying co2 but im only speaking as an opinion....no experience here...On the other hand, i have lost a house to fire in the past so im a freak when it comes to open flames...


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 3, 2009)

Too dangerous IMO and if you dont have heat concerns you dont need it.  It would prolly take 1000 tea lightw to even come close to supplying a benficial amount. How will your lights stay lit with ventalation fans going?  To use CO2 efficiently your space has to be air tight.  Don't do it, if you have proper ventallation then your plants are getting plenty of co2 and you'll just end up burning down your house.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 3, 2009)

DON'T DO IT!!!

Keep your candles around the bath tub and in the living room to use only when you're present...   Candles can cause some dreadful heat issues with your grow!   Just give them plenty of fresh air...   I used to lug around cylinders of CO2 for years before I got tired of it and stopped...  The truth is I grow MUCH better bud now than I ever did when using CO2 injection cycles although it's more due to other factors...  mainly ventilation and A/C.  In the first few years of growing I thought that a major key to dankness was to supplement my garden's CO2.  If you have adequate ventilation they'll get all the CO2 they'll need for healthy growth.  A powerful inline fan pulling air out of your grow space will bring lots of fresh air with CO2 into your bloom space even if it's a tiny closet or grow box...  If your flower temps are in the 70's and you have good ventilation you'll be batting a thousand in no time!

Good Luck!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2009)

No, the amount of CO2 would be insignificant.  If you are exchanging the air in your space 3-4 times a minute, your plants are getting enough CO2.  If your CFLs are not putting off enough heat, I am guessing that you do not have nearly enough of them.  How big is your space and what lights are you running?  If you have extra money, buy more/better lighting.  You are going to flower with LEDs?  IMO, if you have to add supplemental heating to your grow room, you would have been way better off getting a HPS rather than LEDs...


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 3, 2009)

doesnt fire eat up oxygen...im a little confused


----------



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 3, 2009)

does burning a candle really produce co2? interesting, does anyone know how? sure fire "eats" oxygen, certainly thats not the methodology of increasing ambient co2? please enlighten me


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought burning a fire made carbon MONoxide not DIoxide.


----------



## Six (Jun 3, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I thought burning a fire made carbon MONoxide not DIoxide.




Hmmm...good point...never thought of that...guess thats why they call it dope...:doh:


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 3, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I thought burning a fire made carbon MONoxide not DIoxide.


you are not from the same country as me Head down under !! ok ! Peace ! ooohh you could even get some Co2 tanks and release the air from the tanks and then light the candles to burn up all of the Co2 !! just a thought !!


----------



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 3, 2009)

"Candle wax is just paraffin, a hydrocarbon.  As the name implies, a hydrocarbon contains just hydrogen (H) and carbon (C).  When candles burn, most of the wax reacts with oxygen (O) in the air to form water vapour (H2O) and carbon dioxide (CO2).  Both water vapour and carbon dioxide are gaseous and invisible.  Thus when a candle burns, the wax goes into the air. "

"if there is not enough oxygen in the air when it burns, then it is called incomplete combustion. a colourless, odourless, poisonous gas carbon monoxide can be formed, as well as the much more common carbon (soot)"

learn something new everyday  , but as THG said, the amounts produced would be minimal and have little to no effect, most likely the latter.


----------



## Head_Down_Under (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Crazy I posted much the same thread yesterday before I found yours, so if the topic still interests you you can pick it up again here
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=482045#post482045
BTW some comments suggested that there is little CO2 available from a candle. My high school chemistry (albeit rusty as all) says otherwise. Right now I'm doing the numbers and hope to post the results very soon now

The only serious answers I've had so far are to not use candles: the 2 arguments presented so far are: 
1. its dangerous and can start fires 
2. it won't work/is pointless if you have decent ventiliation

so its not looking good for the candle. I'd hoped to get feedback from DIYers who'd played with CO2 generators but the thread is still young...


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 3, 2009)

gee i have not seen crazy horse since 03-18-2007 ! peace and good luck head down under ! this may help you ..http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42897


----------



## StoneyBud (Jun 3, 2009)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> O.K. And Hick, like the new avitar lol!


Hey Crazy Horse, you look just the same after all this time!   

How are ya?


----------



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 3, 2009)

interesting excerpt from the following: hxxp://www.stubbornmule.net/2009/03/burning-candles/

"Each hour a small candle burns at least 2.5 grams of candlewax (most candles would be worse than this), which contains a little over 2 grams of carbon, producing 7 grams of CO2 emissions.  So 40 candles would produce about 280 grams of CO2 each hour. These figures are based on the Hex Jar burn time in this table of candle burn times, which burns 1.5 oz of candlewax in 12 hours. Many others in the list burn at a faster rate."

now whats the conversion for grams co2 emissions to ppm?


----------



## Head_Down_Under (Jun 4, 2009)

These calculations should settle whether or not the amount of CO2 from a candle is useful for growing. It uses no more than high school chemistry and maths:

My grow cupboard is 0.5m x 0.45m x 1.5m = 0.337m^3 = 337 litre
Formula for candle-wax (typical) is C25H52
Atomic Mass: Oxygen 16g, Hydrogen 1g, Carbon 12g per mole
Molecular Mass: CO2 44g per mole
Equation for burning wax in air: C25H52 + 38O2 -> 25CO2 + 26H20
Volume of 1 mole gas 22.4 litre

Ambient CO2 level 300part per million (ppm)
Ideal CO2 level for growing 1500ppm
amount of CO2 to add to air for ideal growing: 1200ppm

Mass of 1 tealight candle 10g (my estimate)
duration of burn 4 hours (as printed on side of packet)
rate that wax burns: 2.5g/hour
cost of candle 11cent
Assume: all wax is fully burnt to CO2 and water

Wax contains C(25 x 12g) / (C(25 x 12g) + H(52 x 1g)) x 100 = 85% carbon
Therefore when 2.5g wax is burnt, 85% x 2.5g /12g(atomic weight C) = 0.177 mole C is burnt
to produce 0.177 mole of CO2
Volume of 0.177 mole CO2 is 0.177 x 22.4 litre = 3.96 litre CO2

which raises the following volume of air up by 1200ppm: 3.96 x 1000000 / 1200 = 3300 litre

3300/337(Volume of cupboard) gives 9.8 full air changes at 1500ppm per hour, for burning 1 candle. I think thats quite a good rate, but if I need more airflow then the CO2 level will just go down a bit towards but always above ambient.

I hope that clarifies that part (I also hope I didn't do any maths blunders - I am rusty)

Now to the other bit, assuming that I (or any other intrepid builder) can construct a growroom without burning their housesdown, would the candles pose any other problems I may have missed, and has anyone tried this yet to see if it works? I'm trying to connect with any DIY tinkerers who may have experimented with CO2 assisted growing. I can't believe that I'd be the first to try, surely someone has had a go and feels like reporting back - even if to say it didnt do much for the bother? 

In terms of excess heat being generated, Hemp_Goddess and others: I plan to use 2 x 55w cfl, and the Red/Blue UFO 660nm growlamp (90w) that just arrived today.
I ran all of the lights for a couple of hours and the temp sat nicely in the high 20s (Celcius) before I've even built the extractor. So assuming that I'm using enough light to grow a few small plants, there won't be a heat problem for me (its cold in the room the grow cupboard is in, its winter now (southern hemisphere)).

My present downer is that the old unknown seeds I've scored have been sitting on damp rockwool for a week now showing no interest in germinating but thats another story 

BTW I make no claim at all to being an expert. This will be my very first indoor grow, I'll have heaps of questons to ask, will often be in need of help
and am really pleased to have found this forum
Cheers


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 4, 2009)

you are going to need thousands of watts more light, and EXACTLY 90F temps all day and night to even be able to consider using co2 man. closed loop AC and environmental controls.


----------



## HazeMe (Jun 4, 2009)

Water your plants with mineral water. Mineral water is direct CO2 to the roots. Your plants will thrive!


----------



## HazeMe (Jun 4, 2009)

Water with mineral water. It will give direct CO2 to the plants roots.


----------



## Hick (Jun 4, 2009)

,,"roots & c02"??????   I'm pretty sure c02 is not beneficial in the root zone. 
now this is from "Ask ED"... so it can be taken w/ a grain of salt


> Adding CO2 to the water will not help the roots and in fact will hurt them. Plants use CO2 when they photosynthesize, the process which results in the production of sugar. Photosynthesis occurs only in areas of the plant that receive light and contain chlorophyll, the source of plants' green color. It is absorbed through pores called stomata. Roots have no chlorophyll and don't ordinarily come in contact with light so they have no use for CO2.
> 
> Plants use the sugars they have manufactured as a source of fuel. Their metabolism is similar to the method used by animals. Sugars, which are hydrocarbons, are chemically "burned" in a controlled reaction that occurs when they are combined with oxygen. Energy is released and the waste product CO2 is created.
> 
> ...


----------



## HazeMe (Jun 4, 2009)

Hick, I don't want to clash heads with ya, but KC Brains breeders swear by mineral water for feeding CO2 to the roots. After I learned about using mineral water, I have never looked back. I'm not talking about feeding straight CO2 from a canister. I'm saying the CO2 in mineral water is great for the plants. Works for me!


----------



## Hick (Jun 4, 2009)

..and all "I" am saying is.. co2 is not beneficial "at root level".. from what I understand. ..and in fact could be harmfull, as explained by "Ed"...

I "did" find something about a study done in Russia some years back, as it 'possibly' ..being beneficial in _"root crops"_.. sugar beets, I believe was the subject involved. But.. we aren't growing 'root' crop, rather flowering plants.

....maaaaybe... it's the minerals benefitting your plants???..


----------



## HazeMe (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, I understand. And all I'm saying is that it has never done me wrong. You have your opinion and I have mine.


----------



## Hick (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=482484&postcount=16


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 4, 2009)

The ole CO2 convo.

I have used CO2 very succesfully. No, it wasn't candles, aquafiz or dryice.

In the "outside" most CO2 levels are around 300-500 ppm. This is normal out side air. Obviously, this is more then efficiant for plants, as plants do great outside!

So, if you have a growroom, and exchange your air in your room properly, then the CO2 levels in your room should match the CO2 levels outside.
This is sufficiant to grow a healthy crop, and MANY folks have acheived great results and yeild doing nothing but this.

Now, if you wish to have a boosted CO2 level in your growroom, then, to do it PROPERLY, there are a few things you MUST do and buy in order to make it worth while.

Your grow room MUST be sealed. This means that no air leaks in the room, and your light ventilation. If you air cool your lights (which usually MUST be done running CO2), then it must be a closed loop system, meaning you pull air from out side the grow area, thru your lights, then exhaust it out side the grow area. There is the light requirements.

Next, you must have a good exhaust blower that is controlled by a humidistat.
That way, the exhaust will only run when the humidity goes above the setpoint you set. 
For your intake (usually passive) you should have a "flapper" type intake hole that auto closes when air is not being drawn in. I forget the true name of these....

Now, you need all the CO2 equipment. Burners or Bottles. The only 2 real choices. You will also need a CO2 controller. I perfer C.A.P. controllers. You can buy one that controls all aspects of the room ventilation, along with CO2 dispersment, all in one. Look for one with "fuzy logic" for best results.

Another fun fact is to properly use your boosted CO2 levels, your grow room temps must be between 85-90 degrees, a bit higher then u would normally run without it.

There are a few other details, but that is the jist of it. Anything less then that, you are wasting your time and $$.


----------



## Head_Down_Under (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Haze_Me for sharing your experience with CO2. I can do the maths no problem and there's no end of literature describing general hydroponic growing techniques, but I've come to this forum looking for ideas that people have actually tried, so I can either learn from or avoid same. Having said that, immersing the roots in carbonated water wasn't quite what I had in mind but I can see the logic to it, and I value hearing it works for you.
Cheers


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42897

haha seems i had the same idea as purple hazes


----------



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 4, 2009)

wheres the logic when the roots breath o2? enlighten me


----------



## Head_Down_Under (Jun 4, 2009)

Whilst awaiting replies from those growers who have experience with CO2 generators and any other DIY CO2 generation, there are some ripper articles online about the benefits of supplementing CO2 to the air in commercial greenhouses. The gist is that normal levels in air are around 300ppm (parts per million), and that if the levels in a greenhouse are raised another 1200ppm, up to a total of 1500ppm, then providing all other plant needs are met (correct nutrient mix, temperature, light quality and level) then the plants will experience an increase in growth rate of between 20%-100%. This phenomenal improvement makes it common for commercial growers to add CO2 to their greenhouses. It also means huge potential benefits for the small-scale Hydroponics grower whose solved CO2 delivery problems. Although there are plenty of commercial CO2 generators available for the grower (mostly burning propane to make CO2 and H2O) they do cost quite a bit. I'm interested in alternative, cheaper, homemade solutions; hence my starting this thread for using candles for boosting CO2.
Googling "CO2" with "Hydroponics" will dig-up oodles of stuff. Here's another fascinating article about CO2 hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_dioxide

Whilst I'm confident in my ability to keep a lit candle in my growbox without causing a housefire, my housemates are less sure. I'd hoped to find feedback here from experienced growers who'd done same with no problems, that I could use to appease them (housemates). No such luck, means I must consider other ideas: If I were growing in a glasshouse outside then I'd just place the compost heap in the greenhouse. Fermenting beer in the growbox (I've plenty of hands-on experience with fermenting beverages). Fermenting sugars, not for beverage, just for CO2 etc.
The maths to calculate how much/how fast is no harder than I did for using candles. To keep the pace of fermentation down to a sufficiently slow speed means this time I'd probably put the fermenter outside the growbox and pipe the gas in. With fermentation I could use broth-temperature control to regulate CO2 production but it would be difficult to stop it altogether for dark, no-grow time.
Has anyone on this forum added CO2 in anyway? Has anyone tried fermenting to produce CO2, if not candle-burning?


----------



## Head_Down_Under (Jun 4, 2009)

BTW adding CO2 to the growbox removes a major reason for ventilation (the other main one being for temperature control). Less ventilation means less fumes - surely this sounds tempting to some discreet growers?!!

Also, putting CO2 above 10,000 ppm (1%) or higher for several hours will eliminate pests such as whiteflies and spider mites in a greenhouse


----------



## HazeMe (Jun 4, 2009)

CoolAsAFan, I don't know the exact science of CO2 to the roots. As I stated before, I got the tip from KC Brains. Since then I have used mineral water for my plants and have never had any problems. I don't know why the CO2 in the mineral water is better than regular tap, distilled etc... I don't know about feeding CO2 into the roots any other way. I just know that there is CO2 in the mineral water, which helps my plants. KC has 20+ years of breeding under his belt, so I think he is a very reliable source. 

Why don't you get some mineral water and try it out? You might be surprised at the results. 

HazeMe


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 4, 2009)

im not too sure id take my growing pointers from kcbrains..... disclaimer: just by what the collective conclusion is, i haven't used him before. seedstock seems to be trash so it may just be bad banks.

Since roots are in dirt they can not photosynthesize, thus, root cells work like animal cells. they utilize  oxygen from the voids in the dirt plus energy in the form of ATP  to metabolize and breakdown sugars produced in the vegetation of the plant that have been transported to the roots via the stem.

also, chemical equations are good an all, but they never apply very well to a real world application. i wouldn't doubt that a candle only burns at 20-40% efficiency. you cant even get propane gas to burn off efficiently on open air.

ALSO. there is no co2 in mineral water... mineral water is relabeled municipal tap water with the exception of 2 or 3 companies in the US. even still, there is not co2 in their water either. what you speak of is soda water or club soda. an aqueous solution of carbonic acid. i dont see how watering with water at like pH 3.4 or whatever soda is would be good. if you add ph up to it you are just reacting the phosphoric acid or whichevver with your co2 and making some other compound.

real mineral water, and not bottle dinking mineral water, is nothing but hard water. i bet 80% of us get this for $~ from the tap. its water,with dissolved minerals, or rock silica and metal compounds. these can help a bit, like growing with stream water, but it also raises your TDS. Ive been told to go out of my way not to even use hot tap water cause you water heater adds dissolved metals and such to the water.

HDU, you cannot not vent a proper grow box. if it involves HID, which it should, then it will eventually get too hot. good point about pest control, tho sulfer would be cheaper, and if you grow in your house like many of us do, safer.

And the bucket o' booze method has been tried MANY MANY times. many good growers still use it even, but it is pretty much conclusively a failed tek. I used to brew sugar wine with super yeast. it grew so fast it actually carbonated my wine(i shook them alot to much was dissolved that way too) but it still took like 4-7 days to blow up a soda bottle. or 2-3 days to pop a balloon if you didn't poke holes in it.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 4, 2009)

What am i saying. ive already posted a link 3 times or so this month linking to a massive study about co2 and all kinds of plants that showed you needed VERY specific conditions for it to have ANY effect. pot's specific niche is 90F, near bleaching light, and really really high humidity(like upwards of 50% or something).

as per the study, you could have the conditions 80% of the way to perfect, and you plants wouldn't benefit from the added co2 in any independantly observable way.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen any kind of study on more light versus CO2 for improved yield?  CO2 enhancement is so problematic that it is hard for me to believe that you would not benefit more (for your time money and energy) with enhanced lighting rather than dealing with enhanced CO2...


----------



## umbra (Jun 4, 2009)

THG thats a very good point. I've seen some increase lumen grows(using 2 600w over 3x3 table) and they were amazing. 9 plants 3 lbs.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 4, 2009)

Head_Down_Under said:
			
		

> BTW adding CO2 to the growbox removes a major reason for ventilation (the other main one being for temperature control). Less ventilation means less fumes - surely this sounds tempting to some discreet growers?!!
> 
> Also, putting CO2 above 10,000 ppm (1%) or higher for several hours will eliminate pests such as whiteflies and spider mites in a greenhouse


Sounds like you're reading all the same stuff I did back when I gave CO2 a collective whirl...  And those fumes gotta go somewhere if you're referring to odor when you say 'fumes.'  Less ventilation will let the fumes build up and your whole house will wreak to high heaven!  Either you scrub the fumes with a charcoal filter or exhaust them outdoors.  Ventilation is a must with or without CO2.  With CO2 you need to have environmental controllers that help regulate the CO2 injections so you're not always exhausting it all away.  I used CO2 for several years as an attempt to make a grow room that was too hot workable.  My partner who was the home owner didn't want to put a window A/C in at first as he was paranoid about power bills and the possible attention to an empty bedroom that could be created by the noise of running an A/C unit.  Temps were in the mid to upper 80's and I did CO2 injections from a cylinder using a controller with a thermostat and humidistat to trigger exhaust cycles and a built in photocell to keep it from doing injections in the dark cycles.  

Veg growth with CO2 is almost too much for me as it makes the growth rates very hard to control and I think that's very important in indoor gardening.   When flowering at optimum temps for CO2 I grew some very pretty buds but it just never had the trich production and consequently the buzz or flavor I was after.  It wasn't until my partner finally gave in and we bought a window A/C unit and also increased ventilation cycles that our bud became sticky-icky...   Once my temps were down in the 70's the trichs came pouring on...   And I was doing everything else the same with my setup but this time no CO2 in ideal temps...  And to think of all the cylinders I lugged around for those years...  geez.

IME I've never grown anywhere near as good of bud in a warm to hot indoor environment even with CO2.  I can sure grow a jungle of veg growth but the buds never did it for me.  Good luck...


----------



## bluealein56 (Jun 5, 2009)

seriously??????


----------



## Head_Down_Under (Jun 5, 2009)

Thankyou so much dirtyolsouth, you've provided just the kind of experience that I've been looking for. I've got time to go over all of the CO2 stuff again before veg grow begins, and I shall do it mindful of your comments

Also, HempGoddess yes I've read plenty of studies - mostly for commercial vegetable growing, making exciting claims about adding CO2 to the growhouse. Trouble is they are not specific for small-scale pot growing, this is why I value the comments of hemp growers who've already gone where I'm about to try


----------



## leafminer (Jun 5, 2009)

Head_Down_Under said:
			
		

> These calculations should settle whether or not the amount of CO2 from a candle is useful for growing. It uses no more than high school chemistry and maths:
> 
> 
> Cheers



GOOD CHEMISTRY!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 5, 2009)

Head_Down_Under said:
			
		

> Also, HempGoddess yes I've read plenty of studies - mostly for commercial vegetable growing, making exciting claims about adding CO2 to the growhouse. Trouble is they are not specific for small-scale pot growing, this is why I value the comments of hemp growers who've already gone where I'm about to try



No, I am asking about a study on CO2 enhancement versus light enhancement and the time, energy, and money required to do both.  

If you are a new grower, IMO, you are going to have your hands full just learning to grow.  When you throw in CO2 enhancement and all the things that go with it, I think you are biting off more than you may want to chew.  Setting up ventilation for a small closet is difficult at best...throwing in CO2 makes it that much tougher.  Your room needs to be air tight.  The CO2 ppms need to be regulated and controlled.  You need to coordinate your exhaust with the release of your CO2.  You need higher temps...


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a reponse I posted in another "CO2" thread a couple of days ago. I think it applies here.

Bottom line. If you go the "okie" way of supplying CO2 by ANY other means then a burner or a bottle, you are pissin' up a tree. And even with a burner/bottle, you better have your stuff together and really understand WHY CO2 works. If you have a understanding of what CO2 does in a garden envirionment, you will see that candles/mineral water and dry ice is a complete waste of time.

BTW, CO2 in the root zone is just plain wrong and is not beneficial at all.



> The ole CO2 convo.
> 
> I have used CO2 very succesfully. No, it wasn't candles, aquafiz or dryice.
> 
> ...


 
As far as THG concerns go, here is my 2cents. For SURE, adding any light over 600watts will increse your yeild better then adding a CO2 enrichment system to an exsiting garden say, no more then 2000watts. 
If, you are running more then 2000w, then CO2 could be a viable option.
Very good point THG.

One of the MAIN reasons to use CO2, imo, is you are having a hard time controlling your temps. If you cannot maintain a "daytime" temp of 82 or below, then CO2 is the way to go. Don't fight the heat, use it to your advantage. If you run a high temp room, then your finished herb WILL be not quite as dense as you would like, I am sure. BUT, if your temps are high, and u supplement CO2, then you will have a better finished product.

Str8 up, if you do not use anykind of controller, for humidity/CO2ppm/Venting you are wasting time and loot.

CO2 is not a "magic" gas that will make your swag turn into "bomb". It is a tool.


----------



## Caretaker (Jun 5, 2009)

Im going to hire a hundred people to just stand in my room and breath. Thats the way to get the most co2. But for some reason my buds seem to disappear. HA! Of course I am kidding. Using co2 in your room is like using 110 octane gas. Dont touch it until everything else is as good as it can be and you have no where else to improve. I wouldnt throw a co2 tank in ANY personal grow. I wouldnt even do it in a room with 50 plants or so. I would say unless you have like 100 plus plants I wouldnt worry. Lets not make our meds to expensive.


----------



## Head_Down_Under (Jun 5, 2009)

My worried housemates have banned me from leaving lit candles in boxes filled with card, alfoil, electricity and water, which I would no doubt visit when seeking intoxication 
So I've chosen fermenting sugar as an alternative source of CO2: Fortunately I've done a lot of this (to make vodka and whisky in a homemade still but thats another story). Once again I thought that I'd have a bit of fun looking at the numbers to get an idea of scale and whether or not it looks workable before rigging it up. To save repetition I've relied on chemistry bits I'd written for the burning candle maths:

Fermenting Sugar to make CO2:
Glucose -> Ethanol + CarbonDioxide
C6H1206 -> 2(C2H5OH) + 2(CO2)

1 mole sugar weighs C(6 x 12g) + H(12 x 1g) + O(6 x 16g) = 180g
And ferments to release 1 mole ethanol and 2 mole CO2 
i.e. 2 mole CO2, with a volume of 2 x 22.4 litre per mole = 44.8 litre
And 1kg sugar produces 1000g / 180g x 44.8 litre = 249 litre of CO2

at 1200ppm (to raise CO2 level to 1500ppm), this makes:
249 x 1000000 / 1200 = 207500 litre CO2/air mix at 1500ppm from 1 kg sugar.

My grow area has a volume of 337litre giving 207500 / 337 = 615 volume changes
At a rate of 10 volume changes per hour this gives me the correct CO2 mix for 615 / 10 = 61 hours per kg sugar (roughly a few days). The job of fermenting a kg of sugar every few days is no real drama and I&#8217;ve always a use for the stuff (like to put through my still). It would undoubtedly be safer than burning a candle as a way to boost CO2 in the growbox.

Regarding feedback from Hemp_Goddess, Hick, HazeMe, Lotek and CoolAsAFan, yes I agree that the extra CO2 would only be of value once I&#8217;ve got everything else up to ideal rates (ideal temperature, humidity, nutrients, light etc) and yes, as I&#8217;m new to indoor growing I shall certainly have my work cut-out getting it all up the high ideal standard. But I&#8217;m the sort of guy who just cant help himself: destined to dive into the deep end and maybe pay the price later, but anyway even if I don&#8217;t achieve ideal conditions my first crop may still survive and teach me useful things for the next one.

Now if only I could get those old mongrel seeds to germinate&#8230;..


----------



## Head_Down_Under (Jun 5, 2009)

BTW leafminer thanks for the compliment. Rusty maybe but the chemistry is coming back: its becoming fun even


----------



## boney2k (Jun 5, 2009)

I find that talking to my plants helps

The CO2 from my breathe hits the leaves in the right spot


----------



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 5, 2009)

Head_Down_Under said:
			
		

> But Im the sort of guy who just cant help himself: destined to dive into the deep end and maybe pay the price later, but anyway even if I dont achieve ideal conditions my first crop may still survive and teach me useful things for the next one.


 
haha, im the exact same way. out of curiousity, is fermenting the cane sugar similar to vinegar/ baking soda? can u post the chemistry/ math of that? i still believe you should perfect your enviroment before even adding c02, but ive never seen the math on these sort of subjects and it interests me. thanks HDU.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 5, 2009)

i cant belie someone neg repped me for this thread......


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 5, 2009)

Head_Down_Under said:
			
		

> My worried housemates have banned me from leaving lit candles in boxes filled with card, alfoil, electricity and water, which I would no doubt visit when seeking intoxication
> So I've chosen fermenting sugar as an alternative source of CO2: Fortunately I've done a lot of this (to make vodka and whisky in a homemade still but thats another story). Once again I thought that I'd have a bit of fun looking at the numbers to get an idea of scale and whether or not it looks workable before rigging it up. To save repetition I've relied on chemistry bits I'd written for the burning candle maths:
> 
> Fermenting Sugar to make CO2:
> ...



You are wasting your time, energy, and money with this set-up.  Haven't you absorbed anything that was told to you in this thread?


----------



## boney2k (Jun 5, 2009)

dude. in all seriousness. i graduated in chemistry and it won't work like that.

There is more than enough CO2 in the atmosphere as long as you move the air through and have fresh air coming in!


----------



## Head_Down_Under (Jun 6, 2009)

The_Hemp_Godess:
&#8220;You are wasting your time, energy, and money with this set-up. Haven't you absorbed anything that was told to you in this thread?&#8221;
You needn&#8217;t concern yourself about my time, energy and money and you don&#8217;t know whether I spend days or minutes on what I do. Energy? Money? A few candles for a few cents each, a kg of sugar for a buck? Just what business is it of yours anyway?

&#8220;I think you are biting off more than you may want to chew&#8221;
You don&#8217;t know how much I can chew, or what fabrication I&#8217;m capable of. 

&#8220;Setting up ventilation for a small closet is difficult at best...throwing in CO2 makes it that much tougher. Your room needs to be air tight. The CO2 ppms need to be regulated and controlled. You need to coordinate your exhaust with the release of your CO2. You need higher temps&#8221;
My grow cupboard is air-tight to the low pressures I&#8217;m operating under. My carbon-filter/air extractor was enjoyable and easy to build. I know about ppm regulation and its not difficult, but I see there&#8217;s little point in bothering to explain that to you.
&#8220;...throwing in CO2 makes it that much tougher&#8221; adding CO2 below a given maximum quantity, in a controlled environment lacking other restrictions improves growth rates, period. Google it for yourself before you spout any more such rubbish 

boney2k 
&#8220;dude. in all seriousness. i graduated in chemistry and it won't work like that.&#8221;
Despite what you say about your having graduated in chemistry, and despite my chemistry being rusty I beg to differ with you: the CO2 levels WILL come out as I&#8217;ve described (Incidentally I have a post-grad degree in physics, amongst other things)

&#8221;There is more than enough CO2 in the atmosphere as long as you move the air through and have fresh air coming in!&#8221;
That&#8217;s just not good enough for a chemistry graduate: this is not about CO2 shortage requiring ventilation, its about the well understood, well published observation that plants under optimal conditions will grow faster in an environment with enhanced CO2.
Kindly look it up in your textbooks before spouting such rubbish. You really have a chemistry degree?

Lotek
&#8220;And the bucket o' booze method has been tried MANY MANY times. many good growers still use it even, but it is pretty much conclusively a failed tek. I used to brew sugar wine with super yeast. it grew so fast it actually carbonated my wine(i shook them alot to much was dissolved that way too) but it still took like 4-7 days to blow up a soda bottle. or 2-3 days to pop a balloon if you didn't poke holes in it.&#8221;
So why do so many &#8216;good growers&#8217; still use the method when you say that its &#8220;is pretty much conclusively a failed tek(sic)&#8221;
The reason it took you days for a fast fermentation to pop a balloon is that CO2 passes readily through thin stretched rubber. If you don&#8217;t believe me then just fill a balloon with CO2, tie a knot in it and see how quickly it deflates - you&#8217;ll clearly see what I&#8217;m getting at. If you&#8217;re too lazy to bother then Google it, but once again don&#8217;t spout rubbish.

I happily declared my lack of experience with indoor growing, and I came here with a willingness to learn. I&#8217;ve met experienced folk: open-minded and helpful, and to you all thankyou very much. I also hoped to bring my skills and expertise to the forum, to make a positive contribution in the fields that I understand
But I&#8217;ve also encountered a plethora of close-minded bigots, of people writing off-topic, knocking ideas that they don&#8217;t understand, claiming to be experts when they clearly know very little, repeating what they&#8217;ve heard and mistaking it for their own experience. Its because of these people that I realize I&#8217;ve come to the wrong group. There are many Hemp grow forums out there, I shall look for one that fosters a spirit of support, nurturing and experimentation. This is my last open forum post here, and once again I thank the people who offered me constructive advice.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 6, 2009)

If you know anything about growing or this site, you wouldn't be questioning THG.  If you want to lite candles in your grow be my guest.  I would love to buy cheap fire damaged housing.......EDIT
  If you and I do a duplicate grow, you will see NO BENEFIT from candles, and I would love to buy your property once it is fire damaged and worth less than half what it would be worth otherwise.......really, please light a bunch of candles around your grow.  When you burn down your house it will make my bud worth that much more.

Please send me your adress so that I can contact your realtor after you damage your house with fire.  I could use the extra money....EDIT

Tell you what, I will offer you 50% of the value of yor home after you burn down most of it...jst to show I am a nice guy.....EDIT



> 2. Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to using derogatory names toward another member, degrading comments, racial insults and sexist comments are not acceptable for use anywhere in the open forums


----------



## Growdude (Jun 6, 2009)

So many people get on here and when they dont hear what they want to about there lame brain idea's they get mad.


----------



## stonegroove (Jun 6, 2009)

i heard spraying sparkling water onto leafs gives extra co2 but hemp goddess told me not to, so i didn't


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 6, 2009)

Head_Down_Under said:
			
		

> I happily declared my lack of experience with indoor growing, and I came here with a willingness to learn. Ive met experienced folk: open-minded and helpful, and to you all thankyou very much. I also hoped to bring my skills and expertise to the forum, to make a positive contribution in the fields that I understand
> But Ive also encountered a plethora of close-minded bigots, of people writing off-topic, knocking ideas that they dont understand, claiming to be experts when they clearly know very little, repeating what theyve heard and mistaking it for their own experience. Its because of these people that I realize Ive come to the wrong group. There are many Hemp grow forums out there, I shall look for one that fosters a spirit of support, nurturing and experimentation. This is my last open forum post here, and once again I thank the people who offered me constructive advice.



You came here asking for advise, we gave it to you, you argued with us...you are not interested in learning.  You had your mind mad up about what you wanted to do before you even asked the question.  

This is not experimenting, you are kicking a dead horse.  How in the hell would you know if anyone was an expert or not as you yourself have said you know nothing.  Good riddance.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 6, 2009)

Question in responce to my part of you post:

Why do so many racers, car enthusiasts, rice boys, etc put spoilers on their cars? they dont have any effect even in a wind tunnel until ~160mph.... but they all still put them on their cars... even if it really is the best fasted one,it still will have a useless 300$ spoiler.

we all do stupid stuff.

And NDJH, dont say never question thg. always question everyone. just dont ignore    their information.

Ive yet to hear you address the fact that even if the candles produce the co2, the plant still is not in the environmental setting required to use it. SO even if you t candles produce 1200ppm, your plant wont use one part more than the natural 300ppm that is present. they plain just dont utilize the extra co2.


----------



## Six (Jun 6, 2009)

Head_Down_Under said:
			
		

> Whilst awaiting replies from those growers who have experience with CO2 generators and any other DIY CO2 generation, there are some ripper articles online about the benefits of supplementing CO2 to the air in commercial greenhouses. The gist is that normal levels in air are around 300ppm (parts per million), and that if the levels in a greenhouse are raised another 1200ppm, up to a total of 1500ppm, then providing all other plant needs are met (correct nutrient mix, temperature, light quality and level) then the plants will experience an increase in growth rate of between 20%-100%. This phenomenal improvement makes it common for commercial growers to add CO2 to their greenhouses. It also means huge potential benefits for the small-scale Hydroponics grower whose solved CO2 delivery problems. Although there are plenty of commercial CO2 generators available for the grower (mostly burning propane to make CO2 and H2O) they do cost quite a bit. I'm interested in alternative, cheaper, homemade solutions; hence my starting this thread for using candles for boosting CO2.
> Googling "CO2" with "Hydroponics" will dig-up oodles of stuff. Here's another fascinating article about CO2 hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_dioxide
> 
> Whilst I'm confident in my ability to keep a lit candle in my growbox without causing a housefire, my housemates are less sure. I'd hoped to find feedback here from experienced growers who'd done same with no problems, that I could use to appease them (housemates). No such luck, means I must consider other ideas: If I were growing in a glasshouse outside then I'd just place the compost heap in the greenhouse. Fermenting beer in the growbox (I've plenty of hands-on experience with fermenting beverages). Fermenting sugars, not for beverage, just for CO2 etc.
> ...



I do add CO2 to my grow but this is my first grow. I just mix yeast and sugar in a gallon jug...punch a small hole in the cap and attach 1/4 inch aquarium hose...i use 4 ft flouro's (i know its not sufficient but thats what i can afford right now) so i run the hose up and on the inside of the hood so the co2 falls down on the plants...then i punch a bunch of holes in the hose up inside the hood....Now mind you, my setup is very small and very modest due to a very small budget...but i figure if there is a possibility of improving anything in even the least amount for a small price...im goona do it :watchplant:


----------



## noneofurinterest (May 11, 2022)

I'm gonna shamelessly necro this thread.

From my tests it seems a candle is absolutely able to raise the CO2 in a room significantly:





I placed a scented IKEA candle in a bucket with water just enough so it doesn't flood the candle and left it in a room with door+ window closed.
I placed a netatmo CO2 sensor 130cm above the ground on a shelf.
I placed the candle at noon, and within a few hours I got a linear increase in CO2 concentration.

I would like to applaud *Head_Down_Under for their calculations which seem to model it realistically.*

Apart from this, forum seems pretty upset about someone asking this question.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 11, 2022)

So those ikea scented candles are quite expensive is this a temporary fix for your Co2 level?  I’ve never checked my co2 Or worried about it I guess…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 11, 2022)

CO2 is toxic to humans at elevated levels and should only be used by people with experience and know-how. Also, plants need fresh air which in tent grows are supplied by exhaust fans. If this experiment was done in a closed room without exhaust, the experiment was biased either by accident or design.


----------



## OGKushman (May 11, 2022)

Will a candle raise the CO2 in an empty room? Absolutely.

Will it be enough for a 5’ plant to produce 6 ounces of herb? No. 

Will it remove humidity? No.

A candle a day is gonna get expensive. Now you need a dehumidifier too..

Hang out with your girls. It does you both some good. Here is me blowing a rip at my CO2 meter.


----------



## Bubba (May 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So those ikea scented candles are quite expensive is this a temporary fix for your Co2 level?  I’ve never checked my co2 Or worried about it I guess…


99.9 percent of people who attempt co2 are getting no benefit. If you don't have a strain you know what exact nutes it actually absorbs, exactly how much light is required at plants maximum absorption rate, and how much more par light you can dial in, and where you hit the next maximum absorption under CO2, you may as well fart in the tent. 

As far as burning candles in a tent.....I will reserve comment on exactly how foolish that idea is....although Volkswagen did at one time, use a gasoline powered  heater in cars.

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (May 11, 2022)

I use CO2 in my sealed grow room. It has made a difference in their rate of growth. As far as yield, I'm not sure. Once you buy the tank, regulator, timer, and controller, it ain't all that expensive.
It just makes sense. If you've got a sealed room and the plants use up all the CO2 in 4 hours, you're burning the lights for 10-12 hours is a waste of electricity. No CO2 = no growth.


----------



## RosterMan (May 11, 2022)

noneofurinterest said:


> I'm gonna shamelessly necro this thread.
> 
> From my tests it seems a candle is absolutely able to raise the CO2 in a room significantly:
> View attachment 296551
> ...





1st Off WELCOME TO MARIJUANA PASSION
A Place for Knowledge And FUN......................
You are saying what is on your mind and everyone is entitled to do so ........
But , there are many experienced growers here and through trials and tribulations, most have concluded CO2 just does not work for them . Some people (very few) will benefit from CO2 if done under the proper conditions, and  using Good equipment to monitor it.
Hang out Stay awhile learn and most importantly
Have some Fun.

But to use Candles is just plain CRAZY
WE:LCOME


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I use CO2 in my sealed grow room. It has made a difference in their rate of growth. As far as yield, I'm not sure. Once you buy the tank, regulator, timer, and controller, it ain't all that expensive.
> It just makes sense. If you've got a sealed room and the plants use up all the CO2 in 4 hours, you're burning the lights for 10-12 hours is a waste of electricity. No CO2 = no growth.



Just curious, why have a sealed grow room?


----------



## OGKushman (May 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I use CO2 in my sealed grow room. It has made a difference in their rate of growth. As far as yield, I'm not sure. Once you buy the tank, regulator, timer, and controller, it ain't all that expensive.
> It just makes sense. If you've got a sealed room and the plants use up all the CO2 in 4 hours, you're burning the lights for 10-12 hours is a waste of electricity. No CO2 = no growth.


Do you use an AC and dehumidifier?


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Do you use an AC and dehumidifier?


Yep, both. The two tanks are interconnected, and fed remotely from a connected tank outside the room. Temp readings, ph, and tds readings are all taken while sitting comfortably at my desk. Water/nute changes are done the same way. I even have a double door setup. The outside is a solid wood lockable exterior door, and upon opening, there's another door with a large plexiglass window for viewing. No chance of getting bugs in your grow, as the only time I go inside is when I'm fresh out of the shower and in a clean set of scrubs, and that's only to do bottom trimming or tucking tops back down under the screen. I don't like the twine/rope ones, so I use a large piece of heavy gauge hog panel.

The only fresh air that gets in really doesn't come in contact with the inside air. It's a duct with a fan that goes to the cool tubes and back out the other side of the room to get rid of the excess heat. MH and Sodium lights do get warm.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Just curious, why have a sealed grow room?


Because when it comes to what my gals get, I'm a control freak.


----------



## boo (May 12, 2022)

when you don't exchange the air you're missing out on having a better grow,,,I learned the hard way...


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

Fresh air being pulled in and stale air going out is all you need.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, both. The two tanks are interconnected, and fed remotely from a connected tank outside the room. Temp readings, ph, and tds readings are all taken while sitting comfortably at my desk. Water/nute changes are done the same way. I even have a double door setup. The outside is a solid wood lockable exterior door, and upon opening, there's another door with a large plexiglass window for viewing. No chance of getting bugs in your grow, as the only time I go inside is when I'm fresh out of the shower and in a clean set of scrubs, and that's only to do bottom trimming or tucking tops back down under the screen. I don't like the twine/rope ones, so I use a large piece of heavy gauge hog panel.
> 
> The only fresh air that gets in really doesn't come in contact with the inside air. It's a duct with a fan that goes to the cool tubes and back out the other side of the room to get rid of the excess heat. MH and Sodium lights do get warm.


I am impressed. Some people might call you a control freak or anal but I think there is a lab in Wuhan that could have used your expertise…


----------



## Bubba (May 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Just curious, why have a sealed grow room?


To me, recipe for disaster. No fresh air, no good mojo. Funny thing, we all seem to find ways that work for us, but not for  others! 

I can get almost (15.5 oz. ) 16 oz from 2x4, and approach 2 lbs. In 4x4.  Much easier to get 12 and 24ish.  Good nuff for Bubba.


----------



## Bubba (May 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I use CO2 in my sealed grow room. It has made a difference in their rate of growth. As far as yield, I'm not sure. Once you buy the tank, regulator, timer, and controller, it ain't all that expensive.
> It just makes sense. If you've got a sealed room and the plants use up all the CO2 in 4 hours, you're burning the lights for 10-12 hours is a waste of electricity. No CO2 = no growth.


Air is a great deal of CO2, I have constant air circulation, this constant co2 supply. I know you know what you are doing, I think it's just one of those things you have worked out for your grow.

I usually think in terms of yield. I guess the speed that you get that yield certainly figures in.

Auto correct wants to make "cow" out of co2.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

I had what i considered a sealed grow room with negative air pressure with my DWC grows. It pulled fresh air in and stale air out and my plants grew awesome buds. Didn't have added CO2,,just whatever the fresh air brought in. Its my understanding you don't need added CO2 unless you have high temps but then again im not a scientist.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

I still have a 40 lb tank of CO2 
I was going to start making beer again
I


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I still have a 40 lb tank of CO2
> I was going to start making beer again
> I


Fermentation is a good source of additional CO2. I have read about folks putting their beer making rigs in their grow rooms to up the available CO2. Very little chance of burning down your house making beer as opposed to having small fires burning in a tent…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2022)

noneofurinterest said:


> I'm gonna shamelessly necro this thread.
> 
> From my tests it seems a candle is absolutely able to raise the CO2 in a room significantly:
> View attachment 296551
> ...


Disagreeing with you doesn't mean anybody is upset my friend. Just means they disagree respectfully. Most here dont need a safe space with chocolate when someone disagrees with them,, they just have different opinions. Hang around and you will see what im talking about.
If you think candles work then thats awesome, by all means use them. Do you make your own?


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

The real question is 
Where is all the Baby Formula?


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Disagreeing with you doesn't mean anybody is upset my friend. Just means they disagree respectfully. Most here dont need a safe space with chocolate when the disagree,, they just have different opinions. Hang around and you will see what im talking about.
> If you think candles work then thats awesome. Do you make your own?


I wonder if Bees wax candles would produce more or less CO2 than Parafin ones?


----------



## OGKushman (May 12, 2022)

I’ve always wanted to pipe my water heater vent in there


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I’ve always wanted to pipe my water heater vent in there


Wouldn’t that be CO not CO2?


----------



## OGKushman (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Wouldn’t that be CO not CO2?


I believe it’s the color of the flame that dictates monoxide vs dioxide. If I remember right - When all of a fuel is burnt it’s a blue flame. This creates CO2 water and heat. When it’s a bright red orange flame this produces CO, CO2, water, and heat and is incomplete combustion.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Wouldn’t that be CO not CO2?


Yes and DEADLY


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I believe it’s the color of the flame that dictates monoxide vs dioxide. If I remember right - When all of a fuel is burnt it’s a blue flame. This creates CO2 water and heat. When it’s a bright red orange flame this produces CO, CO2, water, and heat.


There are some heaters that say they are safe to run ventless but always include the caveat that you need to have a open window or cracked open door


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 12, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I believe it’s the color of the flame that dictates monoxide vs dioxide. If I remember right - When all of a fuel is burnt it’s a blue flame. This creates CO2 water and heat. When it’s a bright red orange flame this produces CO, CO2, water, and heat and is incomplete combustion.


I think you are right. The possibility of CO would be scary though.


----------



## RosterMan (May 12, 2022)

Yes like this
Vent Free 30,000 BTU Blue Flame Natural Gas Heater (northlineexpress.com)


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 12, 2022)

Just let your dog sleep in the grow room. If he's a plant eater, a muzzel is still cheaper than CO2 or propane : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Just let your dog sleep in the grow room. If he's a plant eater, a muzzel is still cheaper than CO2 or propane : )


My dog loves to sleep with her nose in the grow hole


----------



## Mac420 (May 12, 2022)

Crazy Horse said:


> O.K. And Hick, like the new avitar lol!



Hi mate try find some of these and throw em in ur red or cut down to size and mix in with ur water. More than enough co2 for ya buddy at a fair price over any other way. Have a look at my thread if u like


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My dog loves to sleep with her nose in the grow hole
> View attachment 296696


----------



## noneofurinterest (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Disagreeing with you doesn't mean anybody is upset my friend. Just means they disagree respectfully. Most here dont need a safe space with chocolate when someone disagrees with them,, they just have different opinions. Hang around and you will see what im talking about.
> If you think candles work then thats awesome, by all means use them. Do you make your own?


you know there was some petty shit in this thread. 
Do you think this is "respectfully disagreeing"?


> I*f you know anything about growing or this site, you wouldn't be questioning THG. If you want to lite candles in your grow be my guest. I would love to buy cheap fire damaged housing.......EDIT*
> If you and I do a duplicate grow, you will see NO BENEFIT from candles, and *I would love to buy your property once it is fire damaged and worth less than half what it would be worth otherwise.....*.*.really, please light a bunch of candles around your grow. When you burn down your house it will make my bud worth that much more.
> 
> Please send me your adress so that I can contact your realtor after you damage your house with fire. I could use the extra money....EDIT
> ...


Ah i was gonna only bold what i consider petty, but then, it's the entire post.

As a respected member of the forum, do you think this is ok?
There was a new person potentially contributing to this community and the math honestly seems quite on point, smart one.
Then they asked a (maybe misguided question) but rather than engaging with them, some met them with outright hostility and sarcasm.

They explicitly said that they're feeling not well received.

Guess what, they never became active.

That's also my piece on it.

GL to you all


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)

You don't like it here so I will help you move on asshat. You quoted a post from a member that hasnt been here in forever and then decided to talk shit about members that had nothing to do with it.. This is an old thread you resurrected.
Your just looking to start shit. Go somewhere else and be a smart ass. 2 post and nothing but trying to start shit.
Fking trolls piss me off. He was looking for trouble and found it.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 13, 2022)

I have no exhaust as of yet, just crack the door on my room when lights on. My plants grow outstanding. My exhaust is already ran into my chimney and I will add a fan once they start to stink up the place. Smell is mild right now and I live in the country. Plants that naturally adapted through Millennia to grow with the amount of CO2 that's in the air. Unless you're in an industrial 100% controlled environment I think you're wasting your time.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 13, 2022)

Head_Down_Under said:


> These calculations should settle whether or not the amount of CO2 from a candle is useful for growing. It uses no more than high school chemistry and maths:
> 
> My grow cupboard is 0.5m x 0.45m x 1.5m = 0.337m^3 = 337 litre
> Formula for candle-wax (typical) is C25H52
> ...


I know smoking the right bud makes you creative but damn .


----------



## MechaniMan (May 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 296701


Looks like the pooch has your co2 covered. 
He's a genius in more than one way.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 13, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Looks like the pooch has your co2 covered.
> He's a genius in more than one way.


I love to see her doing this. I think she is glad we moved the tent in her room. She seems to love the smell


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love to see her doing this. I think she is glad we moved the tent in her room. She seems to love the smell


My dog likes my brownies. He is old and has a hard time getting around but a small piece of brownie and he is in puppy mode for a while then zonks out. I know, I know. Chocolate is poison for dogs. I looked it up and it is poisonous in large quantities and he is 100 lbs. Been giving a nibble to my dogs for years with no ill effects but plenty of good. I was scolded on here years ago when I said I give my dog some brownie. Someone who claimed she was a goddess was the culprit. Old members will know the offender…


----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You don't like it here so I will help you move on.
> Your just looking to start shit. Go somewhere else and be a smart ass. 2 post and nothing but trying to start shit.
> Fking trolls piss me off. He was looking for trouble and found it.


What the new guy failed to realize is that this thread was started back in '07, and that 98% of the "rude" folks have either died or moved on or were shown the door. We don't act that way. Too bad he didn't stick around and find out.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)

He wasn't here to become part of the community. He was here to start shit. He only had two fking post and both were being a smart ass and trying to stur up shit.
Typical god damn troll. He can move his troll ass on down the line. We have some great members here and they dont need a cancer on the forum.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My dog likes my brownies. He is old and has a hard time getting around but a small piece of brownie and he is in puppy mode for a while then zonks out. I know, I know. Chocolate is poison for dogs. I looked it up and it is poisonous in large quantities and he is 100 lbs. Been giving a nibble to my dogs for years with no ill effects but plenty of good. I was scolded on here years ago when I said I give my dog some brownie. Someone who claimed she was a goddess was the culprit. Old members will know the offender…


I had a Shetland sheepdog that dearly loved chocolate and onion rings. All were given in small quantities and infrequently. He lived to a ripe old age.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My dog likes my brownies. He is old and has a hard time getting around but a small piece of brownie and he is in puppy mode for a while then zonks out. I know, I know. Chocolate is poison for dogs. I looked it up and it is poisonous in large quantities and he is 100 lbs. Been giving a nibble to my dogs for years with no ill effects but plenty of good. I was scolded on here years ago when I said I give my dog some brownie. Someone who claimed she was a goddess was the culprit. Old members will know the offender…


I big girl can handle a little chocolate too. I even slip her an m&m now and then . my dog loves the smell of the grow tent. I think she is an addict. My cat Louie loves a buzz and hangs out jumping in my lap for the first couple of tokes for two or three semi shotguns then chills and my other cat Cleo will eat the hell out of some nice vegging cannabis. Had to buy a tent to keep her away. Some plants in my tent now still have her scars on their lower leaves. So my animals are all cannabis lovers in one way or the other. I supply the tent air, the shotguns and a special leaf (of my choosing) to supply their needs. I am their slave.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He wasn't here to become part of the community. He was here to start shit. He only had two fking post and both were being a smart ass and trying to stur up shit.
> Typical god damn troll. He can move his troll ass on down the line. We have some great members here and they dont need a cancer on the forum.


Some folks ya just can't reach. That's why we've got Hopper the Hammer!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)

Im a teddy bear.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im a teddy bear.


You're a teddy bear that was right. I was wrong. He knew good and well it was resurrecting an old thread and said so in his first post. 

Can you ever find it in your heart to forgive me?


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

noneofurinterest said:


> you know there was some petty shit in this thread.
> Do you think this is "respectfully disagreeing"?
> 
> Ah i was gonna only bold what i consider petty, but then, it's the entire post.
> ...


Dont let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My dog likes my brownies. He is old and has a hard time getting around but a small piece of brownie and he is in puppy mode for a while then zonks out. I know, I know. Chocolate is poison for dogs. I looked it up and it is poisonous in large quantities and he is 100 lbs. Been giving a nibble to my dogs for years with no ill effects but plenty of good. I was scolded on here years ago when I said I give my dog some brownie. Someone who claimed she was a goddess was the culprit. Old members will know the offender…


Small amount at that weight won't hurt
May make his stool soft


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

This comes to mind


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You're a teddy bear that was right. I was wrong. He knew good and well it was resurrecting an old thread and said so in his first post.
> 
> Can you ever find it in your heart to forgive me?


It will take time my friend 
Even the biggest screwups can crawl their way but for the bottom.
I know


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 13, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Small amount at that weight won't hurt
> May make his stool soft


He has soft stools anyway. I give him pumpkin and yogurt with his kibble and that helps a bit. I don’t see me expressing his anal sacs ever. He wouldn’t care for that one bit…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You're a teddy bear that was right. I was wrong. He knew good and well it was resurrecting an old thread and said so in his first post.
> 
> Can you ever find it in your heart to forgive me?


Funny bastard. Hopper loves Hippie.  


The idiot noneofurinterest  quoted a post from 2009, 13 fking yrs ago. What a moron.





						Candles for CO2?
					

seriously??????




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## MechaniMan (May 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My dog likes my brownies. He is old and has a hard time getting around but a small piece of brownie and he is in puppy mode for a while then zonks out. I know, I know. Chocolate is poison for dogs. I looked it up and it is poisonous in large quantities and he is 100 lbs. Been giving a nibble to my dogs for years with no ill effects but plenty of good. I was scolded on here years ago when I said I give my dog some brownie. Someone who claimed she was a goddess was the culprit. Old members will know the offender…


We give our dog's chocolate and small quantities, it doesn't hurt them a bit. Our oldest dog got in the Halloween candy one time and ate a large quantity of chocolate. He got really dizzy wobbly and stumbled around for a day and a half and then recovered. Or Chihuahua Milo loves onions, yeah onions of all things.


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

Funny bastard. Hopper loves Hippie.   
Not as much as he Loves Hydra


----------



## RosterMan (May 13, 2022)

All I know is I am glad I am still on the Good side here LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)

Your a good member brother. That guy was a fking troll ,,,,,,,,not a contributing member having a bad day. We all have bad days but being an ass with only two post and one that you quoted and talk shit about members that was from 2009 is just ridiculous.
His very first post was to shoot a thread down that was something like 14yrs old. What the Fk is that all about besides being a troll.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your a good member brother. That guy was a fking troll ,,,,,,,,not a contributing member having a bad day. We all have bad days but being an ass with only two post and one that you quoted and talk shit about members that was from 2009 is just ridiculous.
> His very first post was to shoot a thread down that was something like 14yrs old. What the Fk is that all about besides being a troll.


That sounds like the same type of person that don't understand what or why happened when somebody whoops their ass.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 13, 2022)

I think some folks just looking for a place to spaz out


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> That sounds like the same type of person that don't understand what or why happened when somebody whoops their ass.


A brother after my own heart. Hit the nail on the head my friend.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 14, 2022)

I ran across this online and thought you might be interested in it. It creates CO2 while at the same time creating a solution you can mix with epsom salt to create Cal Mag at the same time creating CO2

Eggshells contain mostly calcium carbonate (CaCO3) and it dissolves easily in vinegar which is acetic acid (CH3COOH). The result is calcium acetate in solution and CO2. Calcium acetate is a soluble form of calcium. The acetate is an organic molecule that is easily decomposed by microbes leaving the calcium free for plants. This is sound chemistry and can be used to provide calcium for plants. If you also add Epsom salts you create a Cal-Mag mixture.


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I ran across this online and thought you might be interested in it. It creates CO2 while at the same time creating a solution you can mix with epsom salt to create Cal Mag at the same time creating CO2
> 
> Eggshells contain mostly calcium carbonate (CaCO3) and it dissolves easily in vinegar which is acetic acid (CH3COOH). The result is calcium acetate in solution and CO2. Calcium acetate is a soluble form of calcium. The acetate is an organic molecule that is easily decomposed by microbes leaving the calcium free for plants. This is sound chemistry and can be used to provide calcium for plants. If you also add Epsom salts you create a Cal-Mag mixture.


----------



## RosterMan (May 14, 2022)

Has anyone tried it on Cannabis plants 
I would like to hear results, so much easier for me to just order a gallon of Cal/mag


----------



## MechaniMan (May 14, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Has anyone tried it on Cannabis plants
> I would like to hear results, so much easier for me to just order a gallon of Cal/mag


I just thought it was really interesting for anybody looking to produce CO2 and then as a by-product creating one of your micronutrients. Here is the site. 









						DIY Cal-Mag Fertilizer (Calcium Acetate) - Does It Work? - Garden Myths
					

Cal-Mag can be made from eggshells, vinegar and Epsom salts, but most recipes are wrong. Find out how to make it correctly.




					www.gardenmyths.com


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 14, 2022)

It looks like calcium acetate is alkaline so neutralizing it would need to be addressed. CO2 supplementation isn’t for the weekend warrior growers. Anyone who has tried to grow cheaply has been rewarded with poor quality.


----------

